# how do you haul all this crap to the test?



## squishles10 (Feb 21, 2008)

I have heard stories including wagons, dollies, coolers, bookends, milk crates, suitcases, and wire grocery carts. Any opinions on which of these methods works best? I would like to work on this so I can get used to how the stuff is organized. I can see The Container Store in my future...


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a rolling suitcase. It seemed to work for me. I saw people with filing cabinets on dollies - that seemed a little overboard.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a handtruck and a storage bin bungee corded to it, but I really didn't take all that much stuff.

My wife got me a cool collapsable hand truck for Christmas. It would have been perfect. I think it came from Kmart.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

The method I used was great for organization but a little cumbersome from a mobility standpoint. Initially I planned on using a suitcase, but I found that my reference material didn't fit well in the suitcases I had and I wasn't able to organize things very well. So the day before the exam I decided this really wasn't what I wanted to do. I went out to the grocery store, pulled around back and asked some of the guys that were there if I could have some of their milk crates. The guy there said "Sure, grab some of those over there" and pointed to a huge stack of crates over near their dumpsters. I picked up three. After getting them home and cleaned up I noticed that they have warning labels on them saying that it is illegal to use them by anyone but the milk company and for anything but transferring milk. So I hope nobody from a law enforcement agency is reading this. In my defense I was given permission and they were being thrown away...

...anyway, back to my point. I used two of the milk crates to put my references in. I found them to be the perfect size to put my references in and I situated my materials so the spine of the book/folder was pointing up so I could read it and retrieve it quickly and easily and slide it back in place easily when I was finished. This method worked well in the testing facility since we were told that we had to keep our materials under our tables to keep the walkways open for the proctors.

The drawback to this method was that I didn't use a hand truck or cart with my milk crates. So to move them I had to stack one on the other, pick them up and just hoof it to the testing room. Two milk crates full of books is a heavy load, so if you aren't looking to get a good work out the morning of your exam I advise choosing an alternate or modified means of transporting your references.

Edit:

I still haven't taken most of my references out of those two milk crates which are still sitting in my basement (study room). The third one? Well it's been a great step/work seat that I keep in my garage.


----------



## ODB_PE (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a large rolling suitcase too - but couldn't really use it for storage during the exam. I would recommend a milk crate if the volume works for you.


----------



## jroyce (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a carry on suitcase and come to think of it the books are still in the suitcase


----------



## C-Dog (Feb 21, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I situated my materials so the spine of the book/folder was pointing up so I could read it and retrieve it quickly and easily and slide it back in place easily when I was finished. This method worked well in the testing facility since we were told that we had to keep our materials under our tables to keep the walkways open for the proctors.


You could keep them on the floor? We had to have all materials on the table at the start of the test.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> You could keep them on the floor? We had to have all materials on the table at the start of the test.


The tables weren't big enough to keep everything on them. I was practically rubbing elbows with my table-mate as it was. So we were instructed to keep everything we weren't using on the floor and out of the isles.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I was practically rubbing elbows with my table-mate as it was.


This became a considerable hindrance in the hour preceding lunch when my table-mate began having Fudgey-esque gaseous gastral emission issues.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

roadwreck said:


> I still haven't taken most of my references out of those two milk crates which are still sitting in my basement (study room).


Funny you mention that. My crate and hand truck are still packed down in the basement. The only thing I unloaded was my MERM, which I took to the office.

Honestly, I thought I was going to have to study again, and after I passed, had no desire to unpack. I guess I really should.


----------



## roadwreck (Feb 21, 2008)

Captain Worley PE said:


> The only thing I unloaded was my MERM, which I took to the office.


The only things I've taken out are the CERM (which I also took to the office) and the books that I borrowed from work.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 21, 2008)

I purchased a folding crate on wheels from Wal-Mart for about $20. It was big enough for all of my binders. A milk crate on top of that (using bungee cords to keep it stable) held my books. I saw people with wooden bookshelves strapped to a hand-cart... I don't know where they put those during the exam! A few disciplines don't need much stuff, and can get away with just a backpack.

I also saw people who attempted to use cardboard boxes to transport their books. Bad idea! Unless you've got some REALLY heavy-duty boxes... and even then, you have to worry about rain.

Speaking of rain, large garbage bags make excellent rain coats for your stuff!

Overall, wheels are good. My test site was on the 2nd floor of the building. There were escalators to get you to the 2nd floor... but the people trying to hand-carry lots of boxes/crates did not have an easy time of it.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 21, 2008)

Good grief! I have one shelf at home for my PE books, and I don't plan on taking all of THEM! My main problem is my tiny car- no back seat and barely a trunk. I think the milk crates and a set of wheels that folds up will work cuz I don't think anything else will fit. Good point about the garbage bags! I vaguely remember seeing that before, but having moved recently from CA, I sometimes forget that it rains during the summer in the rest of the world. :blink:


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 21, 2008)

I hand truck and three milk crates worked for me.

The handtruck ended up laying down with the two larger crates so I could use it like a file drawer when I needed to dig into the spare books and other references. I had a smaller crate with my notebooks, CERM, unit conversion book, and some general stuff up on the table with me.

Somewhere I posted a thread of what I brought and how I packed everything. Thankfully it was sunny on exam day!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

I got rained on and the garbage bags came in handy.


----------



## Freon (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a medium-sized duffle bag with a shoulder strap. But I took the electrical exam and did not need many references. I saw some of the Petroleum Engineers and Structural Engineers coming in with wheelbarrows full of books.

Freon, P.E. with grey hair now

But no male-pattern baldness!


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

I would also think about what you think the best way to 'store' your references during the exam. When I got to the point of systematically solving problems, I would arrange my references similar to how I would do it during the exam and practice shuffling through books, notes, etc. I think it helped visualizing how I would go about solving problems.



Freon said:


> Freon, P.E. with grey hair now
> But no male-pattern baldness!


I think we are at that age where funny things start to happen - I was told I was looking more 'distinguished' hence keeping my hair high-and-tight. It reduces the reflectivity of the grey/silver hair! 

JR


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 21, 2008)

jregieng said:


> I think we are at that age where funny things start to happen - I was told I was looking more 'distinguished' hence keeping my hair high-and-tight.  It reduces the reflectivity of the grey/silver hair!


I was accused of dying my hair at the last family get together I think it is because Dad and his two brothers had male pattern baldness and/or grey at or before they reached my age.

My hair HAS gotten a lot darker as I got older. I was a surfer-boy dirty blonde through college then got a tinge of red through my 20s and early thirties and now its pretty much dark brown.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 21, 2008)

I still only have a few gray hairs. However, when I let my beard grow out in the occasionally ill-conceived goatee attempt, it's about 50% gray.

Back to the topic - I used a rolling suitcase, the largest one I had. It kind of limited me in how many books I could take, which some would argue is a good thing, but on test day I ended up with two questions that could have been directly answered out of some of the books I chose to leave behind (federal register stuff - enviro exam).

If I hadn't had to fly to my testing site, I would have probably just brought two suitcases full of books instead of one. (I ended up being overweight and having to pay additional charges on the flight back anyway!)


----------



## SSmith (Feb 21, 2008)

I took the IE section in the fall and waltzed in with one hard bound book and a few pockets guides. No sweat, no strain.

Although I felt dramatically unprepared when compared to the volume of books others brought.


----------



## tawlk (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a carry-on size luggage. When I got to the exam, I stood all the books upright so I could read the spline. It worked great for me, especially since I had to fly to my exam site. And yes, I took WAY too many books for the Civil exam, but I would take them all again if it meant getting one question…


----------



## IlPadrino (Feb 21, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> I have heard stories including wagons, dollies, coolers, bookends, milk crates, suitcases, and wire grocery carts. Any opinions on which of these methods works best? I would like to work on this so I can get used to how the stuff is organized. I can see The Container Store in my future...


I think if you have to ask, you have too many references. Maybe time to pick a different depth?

If you're traveling by air to get to the site, it's easy - take a rolling suitcase. Otherwise, I concur anything with wheels is the way to go.


----------



## rudy (Feb 21, 2008)

I used a rolling suitcase. It was very convenient especially with the elevator ride in the parking garage and the two-block walk from the garage to the testing center. My suitcase was pretty neat too because it was one of those that expands. It has a zipper all the way around the top cover if you don't need that much room. But if you want a little extra room, just unzip the zipper around the top cover, and it gives you a couple of inches more.


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 22, 2008)

I use luggage but I've seen a lot of milk creates in the exam room too.

Both are great ways.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 22, 2008)

I threw caution to the wind and stuffed everything haphazardly into a large 10-year old duffel bag. It was heavy and pointy, and ripped a big hole in the seams.

Not one of my better test prep efforts.


----------



## sergcanes98 (Feb 22, 2008)

C-Dog said:


> I used a rolling suitcase. It seemed to work for me. I saw people with filing cabinets on dollies - that seemed a little overboard.


Same here, plus a couple of books in hands!


----------



## NCcarguy (Feb 24, 2008)

Here's what I used, and I found it to be quite usefull.....I straped 2 milk crates to one of those old aluminum luggage cariers with zip ties. That handled all the reference manuals and a couple of other guides. Then I sat a milk crate on top that had all my actual notebooks with everything I had worked on through my studying. This I was able to sit on top of the table in front of me. The other sat beside me, and provided another out of the way area to sit reference books during the test. I really think it was one of the most organised layouts that I saw in the exam room, and many others told me that too.....here's a picture.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 25, 2008)

IlPadrino said:


> I think if you have to ask, you have too many references. Maybe time to pick a different depth?
> If you're traveling by air to get to the site, it's easy - take a rolling suitcase. Otherwise, I concur anything with wheels is the way to go.


I don't think I have too much. One milk crate of binders, one of depth books, and ~2/3 of "other", and hopefully my supply rubbermaid will fit in this one, although I haven't tried it yet. Three isn't too much is it? My depth is WR, so I have more than I had hoped just because I'm not sure what they'll be asking on some topics they added.

I think changing depths is a HORRIBLE idea- I do hydraulics and hydrology every day and already own all these books. Don't worry, I'm leaving a lot at home


----------



## busbeepbeep (Feb 26, 2008)

I used a rolling suitcase. Just left it on the floor and dug through the books.


----------



## chavez (Feb 26, 2008)

My guess is that you have too much stuff (depending on discipline) if you are worried about hauling it. Some disciplines require more references i'm sure, but I had a box that was used to ship 8.5 x 11 printer paper that I stuck my books in..it was more than enough. I didn't end up using half of my references.

I only used 4 or 5 of the references I took in....ME exam.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 26, 2008)

*off I trot to the WR forum to see what I can get rid of*

I have the same amount of stuff as is in NCCarguy's pic- still too much? I'm not so much worried about being able to cart it as much as what method of carting is the most usable during the test.

Alas, I will get it down to 2 milk crates. :-(


----------



## meschroder (Feb 26, 2008)

NCcarguy said:


> Here's what I used, and I found it to be quite usefull.....I straped 2 milk crates to one of those old aluminum luggage cariers with zip ties. That handled all the reference manuals and a couple of other guides. Then I sat a milk crate on top that had all my actual notebooks with everything I had worked on through my studying. This I was able to sit on top of the table in front of me. The other sat beside me, and provided another out of the way area to sit reference books during the test. I really think it was one of the most organised layouts that I saw in the exam room, and many others told me that too.....here's a picture.


Wow!! I didn't think of bringing a fridge. I just brought a couple of granola bars.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought about brining my Homedics shiatsu back massager with remote control, but I figured the odds of me getting a seat near an outlet was slim and I didn't know what size circuit breakers they had. :15:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Feb 27, 2008)

chavez said:


> My guess is that you have too much stuff (depending on discipline) if you are worried about hauling it. Some disciplines require more references i'm sure, but I had a box that was used to ship 8.5 x 11 printer paper that I stuck my books in..it was more than enough. I didn't end up using half of my references.
> I only used 4 or 5 of the references I took in....ME exam.


Civil (and Structural) examinees always have the most references... because NCEES provides us with a nice LONG list of references (mostly outdated codes!) that we *might* need for the exam... check it out here: Construction, Structural, and Transportation

Each of those lists could easily fill a crate... and there is NO guarantee that those references will only be required for the afternoon portion of the exam, so some might argue that you could conceivably need everything on all 3 lists! And, on top of all of that, you still need the CERM (or the 5-8 text books that the CERM replaces), any practice problems that you are taking in with you, binders of notes, etc.


----------



## ldu571 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used two milk crates my first time and will again for the next test.

One thing I thought was pretty clever, my table mate brought metal book ends so she made a little library on the table instead of the stacks I used.


----------



## squishles10 (Feb 28, 2008)

ldu571 said:


> I used two milk crates my first time and will again for the next test.
> One thing I thought was pretty clever, my table mate brought metal book ends so she made a little library on the table instead of the stacks I used.


My coworker did that but she said they fell down twice during the test.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had two crates laying on my hand truck face up on the floor with a small crate on the table that had my CERM, discipline notebooks, unit conversion book, and AASHTO Green Book....

Transpo has a lot of references, nature of the beast I guess. Somewhere I posted in a thread everything I brought and how I organized it... I will try to find that thread.


----------



## bigray76 (Feb 28, 2008)

Here is what I brought with me and how it was organized:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=3643


----------



## DVINNY (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## csb (Mar 3, 2008)

I brought my books in in an old metal shopping cart thing (like would be used in the city, not an actual shopping cart...hmm...although...) and a laundry basket. I did transportation, with the giant MUTCD and such. I put some books up on the table (like CERM) and then stacked the rest in the basket on the floor so I could see the titles. Worked well, but my cart is OLD and squeaky, so at the end when I thought I might leave early, I didn't want to, because I was afraid of the noise I might make. This time (STUPID FAILING LETTER) I will be using some milk crates.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Mar 3, 2008)

I used a rolling suitcase the second (and last!) time I took it. I carried in 2 milk crates and used them on the table top, but wheeled in the bulk of the manuals. No reason to strain your body when you are getting ready to strain your brain like you are.


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 3, 2008)

I used the same thing DV shows in the pic, it was really helpful, except on exam attempt #2 it broke hauling my transpo books (after the exam thank god), then I burried it in a spiritual cermony after I passed the second go round....


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 4, 2008)

I bought a Molson Canadian 32-pack that came in it's own soft cooler. It was a lot of work to empty it out, but somebody had to do it. Then I was left with a nicely themed carrying case that fit my half-dozen reference manuals.


----------



## MarcG (Mar 10, 2008)

I used the same one DVINNY used, got mine from Staples, along with one of their stacking milk crates. The milk crate stacked right on top and interlocked...worked out well.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the books narrowed down to 2 milk crates, and I just bought a dolly at Sears so haul it all in with. I also have a clear plastic tub to hold the calculators and entrance ticket and car keys.

Our letter specifically states no alcoholic beverages allowed. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 4, 2008)

Just a suggestion.


----------



## csb (Apr 4, 2008)

^

:laugh: That might violate the "no fragrances" thing they put on the yellow letter....


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

MINIMIZE! Most of what you need should be in your head by now.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 4, 2008)

Oh MINIMIZE! I knew there was something I was missing! Thank goodness you are here to set me straight, WOW what a mess that could have been!


----------



## csb (Apr 4, 2008)

ME TOO! I was going to bring every textbook I own plus some extra novels, but THANK GOODNESS there is such wisdom here. What would I have done without this advice? I probably would have brought more than the CERM with me.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 4, 2008)

CERM? That book is huge! You should just KNOW everything, then all you need is your admission letter! BRILLIANT!


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

squishles10 said:


> CERM? That book is huge! You should just KNOW everything, then all you need is your admission letter! BRILLIANT!


If you can pull it off, sure - but even I took the CERM just to be safe. Sounds like you might need to load up, tho.


----------



## T_McK_PE (Apr 4, 2008)

csb said:


> but THANK GOODNESS there is such wisdom here.


you're welcome



csb said:


> I probably would have brought more than the CERM with me.


most people need to. I didn't. To each his own.


----------



## csb (Apr 6, 2008)

Based on the above advice I'm just gonna wing it with the pencil they give me.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 7, 2008)

^That would definitely psych out your tablemate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2008)

csb said:


> Based on the above advice I'm just gonna wing it with the pencil they give me.


Don't worry about a calculator either. Any real engineer can do trig or logarithms and stuff like that in his head. :jerkit:


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 7, 2008)

csb said:


> Based on the above advice I'm just gonna wing it with the pencil they give me.


I know some nutcase that did that in Cali. He was back at work over lunch looking for books *rolls eyes*


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Apr 7, 2008)

On my lunch break I took a walk to work off some of my nervous energy. I also bought a gift for the then girlfriend because her birthday was the night before the exam and I couldn't hang out wither because I was in a motel room near the exam.


----------



## Fudgey (Apr 7, 2008)

I got 2 big milk crates that I'm bringing. I will tip them sideways and use them as a library on the desk.


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Apr 7, 2008)

Fudgey said:


> I got 2 big milk crates that I'm bringing. I will tip them sideways and use them as a library on the desk.


I tried to do that. The proctors told us that we weren't allowed to have anything on the desk that blocked *their* view of our test booklet... so my library ended up in stacks (no more than 6" tall) all over the desk. It really pissed me off, because there wasn't anything in writing that said we couldn't have stuff on the desk... but what was I gonna do? Argue with the proctor and get myself kicked out? Hell, no. I did what they asked and passed anyway, so I never have to deal with them again.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

Fudgey said:


> I got 2 big milk crates that I'm bringing. I will tip them sideways and use them as a library on the desk.


I think the proctors at the Chicago location took the same view concerning the milk crates. They had everybody put their boxes in the corner of the room. There were some people that had their references set on edge so they were allowing stacks greater than 6 inches in height.


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

I got 2 of the "Quick Crate" rolling crates, I stacked the books with the bind up so that all I had to do was unstack them and it was excellent for access and easy to roll to the test site.

I have read some of the folks talking about only taking one book and things like that. I took the stance that if I am going to pay a couple hundred dollars fot exam fee, gas, hotel room, meals, etc... I am going to take enough ammo in to battle to win the fight. I can remember at least 8 questions that I found nothing in the CERM that I found in textbooks that I had brought, that would put most people over the top. Don't get me wrong, the CERM is an invaluable tool but it does not have everything.

If you have access to "Geotechnical and Foundation Engineering" by Robert W. Day it is an excellent reference for soils question, I highly reccomend it.

Also in Virginia nothing is allowed on the table except for you calculator, test, pencil and the book you are currently using. The proctors were pretty nice to me but I could hear the jumping folks left and right about stacking books on there desk after using them.


----------



## cement (Apr 7, 2008)

I had a big tupperware crate that made a nice secondary table at my side. It was a little awkward carry it though.

I saw one guy that had one that had wheels on the bottom. He must have gone to the container store. One of those wheeled coolers would work too, then you are all set for the after party!


----------



## FINK_RB_PE (Apr 7, 2008)

If you are taking the test in Virginia be aware that you are not allowed to have anything in the walkways around the table, apparently a poctor fell over a suitcase and broke her leg during an exam so that will limit your options some, I saw some of the folks with bookshelves strapped to dollies having a pretty hard time, not to mention the people with the "Radio Flyer" wagons.


----------



## DVINNY (Apr 7, 2008)

FINK_RB_PE said:


> apparently a poctor fell over a suitcase and broke her leg during an exam


I'd lose it watching that, and I hope that would count as sufficient reason for a re-test.

LOL.


----------



## squishles10 (Apr 7, 2008)

DVINNY said:


> I'd lose it watching that, and I hope that would count as sufficient reason for a re-test.
> LOL.


I'm glad I'm not the only one that found that funny...


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2008)

FINK_RB_PE said:


> I got 2 of the "Quick Crate" rolling crates, I stacked the books with the bind up so that all I had to do was unstack them and it was excellent for access and easy to roll to the test site.
> I have read some of the folks talking about only taking one book and things like that. I took the stance that if I am going to pay a couple hundred dollars fot exam fee, gas, hotel room, meals, etc... I am going to take enough ammo in to battle to win the fight. I can remember at least 8 questions that I found nothing in the CERM that I found in textbooks that I had brought, that would put most people over the top. Don't get me wrong, the CERM is an invaluable tool but it does not have everything.
> 
> If you have access to "Geotechnical and Foundation Engineering" by Robert W. Day it is an excellent reference for soils question, I highly reccomend it.
> ...


Just to clarify, I'm bringing a hand cart with milk crates. I think anyone who says that the transportation portion can be taken with only the CERM is absolutely nuts and also a cocky bastard, because the MUTCD and AASHTO Green Book are absolutely necessities. I'm taking in multiple transpo references...which I did last time and did well on those portions...it's just those other parts of the test this time...here's hoping I don't find out numerical breakdowns this time.


----------



## Casey (Apr 8, 2008)

csb said:


> Just to clarify, I'm bringing a hand cart with milk crates. I think anyone who says that the transportation portion can be taken with only the CERM is absolutely nuts and also a cocky bastard, because the MUTCD and AASHTO Green Book are absolutely necessities. I'm taking in multiple transpo references...which I did last time and did well on those portions...it's just those other parts of the test this time...here's hoping I don't find out numerical breakdowns this time.


Do you think that the MUTCD is needed for the AM Transportion? Right now I just have the Green book, but will print out the MUTCD if needed, but I don't think it really deals with geometric design (I am assuming this, I really haven't looked at it much)...


----------



## csb (Apr 8, 2008)

Hmm...if you can borrow one, I would, but I can't remember if it really showed up. It's everything you would need to know about traffic control, which the green book doesn't touch. Hard to say.

Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 8, 2008)

I took a hockey bag that had an integral metal frame and wheels (new and not used by my son yet). I took STR1 and there were a lot of references. I could stack them inside the bag and then wheel the bag to the test


----------



## Melanie11 (Apr 8, 2008)

I brought a roller suitcase and I brought an empty cardboard box that I used as my shelf to put the books in. It was shorter and wider than the milk crates so the proctors let me keep it on my desk. Plus I could throw it out after the test so one less thing to haul back. I took the test in Florida.


----------



## PErimeter (Apr 9, 2008)

Anyone take the test in New York? Do they have any special restrictions on books, crates, food, etc.? The ticket info isn't that explicit.

Thanks to all who have gone before - you are a great encouragement!


----------



## adr (Apr 9, 2008)

I used this:

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/9873...ding-File-Cart/

Worked pretty good for me.


----------

